
Silicon Valley Is Holding Us Back - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@parismarx/silicon-valley-is-holding-us-back-7db61dcce3db
======
tomohawk
If companies like Google are going to continue as monopolies, then they need
to be regulated. Either that, or the FTC needs to break them up.

